# St. Paul's Cathedral - Buffalo, NY (b.1851)



## anotherlayer (Sep 14, 2020)

Just a very short one, specific and dear to my heart. So, I wound up with this wonderful illustration of St. Paul's after seeing it a many years earlier online. I actually was met with scorn on a Buffalo Historical forum when I dared question some of the oddities contained in the illustration. Then my wife and I were sifting through an antique market about two years ago and I could hear my wife yell for me. There it was and so I bought it dirt cheap on a Sunday afternoon. So long story short, have a look at it, it's a lighthearted thread but I'd love to hear any thoughts...

*Main Street, Buffalo, From St. Paul's Church*
Picturesque America... Oliver Bell Bunce, William Cullen Bryant
New York: D. Appleton & Co., 1872-1874.






*Here is another oil painting showing the same perspective that a friend owns:*







*What do we know about St. Paul's Church (Cathedral):*

In 1848, vestrymen of St. Paul's in Buffalo formed a building committee to erect a new stone church. Being familiar with architect Richard Upjohn’s work through his recently completed Trinity Church in New York City, they desired no other architect for the job, and immediately engaged Upjohn for the commission.

Major structural events:

1849: construction started.
1851: the cathedral was dedicated/consecrated.
1870: the spires on top of the two towers were finished.
1888: a fire caused by a natural gas explosion nearly destroyed the building.
1890: the church reopened after undergoing a renovation overseen by Robert W. Gibson.
The building was listed on the National Register of Historic Places as *St. Paul's Episcopal Cathedral* in 1973. In 1987, the NRHP listing was revised as "St. Paul's Cathedral (Buffalo)" and the property was further declared a U.S. National Historic Landmark.

************************

So... built in 1851. This illustration is done let's say, 1873. In a short 20 years, the roof sure looks a bit dilapidated. The ivy is just out of control. The steeple is shedding it's shell.

There is a weird guy in black on top of the church carrying what appears to be a messenger bag or perhaps a painter's kit. 

2-3 years prior to this illustration, two additional spires were added to two towers. This is what the church looked like after a short 20 years? And when they did the work to add the two spires, they just ignored the other steeple's that were clearly crumbling?

Who is this guy in black???

*Here is what the church looked like in 1890:*






*Here is the church again in 1900-1905:*










*And here it is after the token and obligatory fire:*






*And finally, here is what it looks like today:*










Probably nothing more than artistic license but, it's a bit odd and I thought it was neat. And I enjoy this on my wall.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-10 03:35:13Reaction Score: 3


Something to investigate it is. In the first two images where that guy in black is running... is this a roof he is running down to his death on, or a dirt hill?

Additional photo to the collection. 1908. Notice the spanking brand new building with underground windows sticking out. The photo has HD quality.

I keep on thinking that the people in these images belong to a time frame omitted from history. From that stand point this could be any other year  besides 1908. It's like we are being offered to understand things differently from their real meaning.




Hmm, Buffalo is pretty fascinating. While looking for this topic related info, came up on a couple other fun things. Will share later.

So far trying to find some sort of a disaster. If that indeed is a mound of dirt next to the Cathedral, there has to be some evidence of it left.

Only found the Great Flood of 1844 so far:

The Buffalo "Tsunami" of 1844
Oct. 18, 1844: 'Great flood of 1844' devastates Buffalo
Below is the original of the first two images in this thread. Titled: 1894 Wood Engraving Main Street Buffalo New York Cityscape St. Pauls Church


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2018-07-10 08:18:40Reaction Score: 1


it looks like some sort volcano or some sort of mud bomb the center is above the horizon


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-10 12:48:31Reaction Score: 1


This vegetation on the tower should suggest what? That the building was unkept for a while?

There is only one podt fire picture that I could find.

Also a few additional church progression images can be found here.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-07-10 14:18:41Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Something to investigate it is. In the first two images where that guy in black is running... is this a roof he is running down to his death on, or a dirt hill?


He is on top of the church! I believe he is here. I could be wrong, it's early in the day 





wizz33 said:


> it looks like some sort volcano or some sort of mud bomb the center is above the horizon


Yes! What on earth storm is coming in?



KorbenDallas said:


> This vegetation on the tower should suggest what? That the building was unkept for a while?


That was my immediate thought, but you do see that ivy has always been growing on this church. So, sure, artist's desire to make the place older, more beat-up? I was told that this was most likely copied from a photograph. Not sure I believe that, but I would love to see that actual photo.

My impression now is that the guy in black on top of the church is the artist. Why on earth he insisted on being in the drawing, I have no idea.



KorbenDallas said:


> Only found the Great Flood of 1844 so far:
> 
> The Buffalo "Tsunami" of 1844
> Oct. 18, 1844: 'Great flood of 1844' devastates Buffalo


I believe you might be looking for the 'The Burning of Buffalo'. It's the magical year of 1813.  Here are some garbage stories:

The Burning of Buffalo, 200 Years Ago
The Burning of Buffalo, Buffalo History
The Battle of Buffalo, Black Rock

Here is my post from a bit ago on Reddit...



> The idea is the British decided to burn "all but one building" because the American militia had just previously burned "all but one building" in Newark (Niagara-on-the-lake, Canada).
> 
> none of the stories add up because it's clear that anything you read about this was written by one person. i dont care how many accounts there are, they are all clearly from one main piece.
> 
> ...




lol.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-10 18:44:39Reaction Score: 0


They clearly did not like photographing construction process back then


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-11 02:45:34Reaction Score: 0


uh oh, there is a bunch of identical images of a moss/vine covered saint petersburg too!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-11 02:49:44Reaction Score: 1




humanoidlord said:


> uh oh, there is a bunch of identical images of a moss/vine covered saint petersburg too!


So was Moscow


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-11 02:52:38Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> So was Moscow
> 
> View attachment 4329


oh wait, i was thinking of that picture, pardon me mistaking russian cities


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-11 03:00:19Reaction Score: 1


Saint Petersburg got some as well. I like how for the second photo Google says, "Artificial Ruins"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-11 16:05:13Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> Saint Petersburg got some as well. I like how for the second photo Google says, "Artificial Ruins"
> 
> View attachment 4330View attachment 4331


never seen those before, they look very greek


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2018-07-11 22:30:56Reaction Score: 2


This picture is interesting because of the subject matter. The man or boy on the roof is risking his life. For what? The original was produced late in the lives of two well-connected men. Perhaps there is an unknown symbology being shown here that's invisible to us, but important enough to be copied by the painter. This scene isn't something one would see in the course of daily life. Subject matter for paintings and such was more commonly occurring back then. I'll bet there's some kind of "widow's son" thing going on here that only a Freemason would be able to appreciate. Great eye noticing the ivy, the disrepair and the dates. I'll be keeping my own peeled for such discrepancies.


----------

